# Psp exportieren, zu wenig RAM.



## d&a (18. September 2007)

Hi.

Ich will ein Logo in PS weiterbearbeiten, muß es also als Psd (1200 dpi) mit den einzelnen Ebenen exportieren. Leider meckert AI, es gibt nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher. Habe aber ein Quad-Mac mit 2GB RAM. Frage: Nutzt AI automatisch den kompletten Speicher, oder kann man da noch was drehen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2007)

Hi,
für was benötigst du 1200 Dpi?
Wenn es nicht zuviele Ebenen sind kannst du ja auch die Teile einzeln exportieren und in PS zusammenfügen.
Du kannst unter Zusatzmodule und virtuellem Speicher in den Voreinstellungen noch partitionen definieren mit denen Illustartor arbeiten kann um Festplattenspeicher als virtuellen Ram zu verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## d&a (19. September 2007)

Soll auf ein großes Plakat, ansonsten: Thx.-


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2007)

Hi,
eigentlich kannst du wenn je größer eine Datei gedruckt wird mit der Auflösung runtergehen da ja wegen der Betrachtungsentfernung ein größeres Raster gedruckt wird.
Aber da solltest du nochmal mit deinem Drucker sprechen.

GRuß


----------

